# Pied x Caramel Albino



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

If some time in the distant future I crossed a visual Pied Royal with a Visual Caramel Albino would the offspring be all normal looking but 100% het for both Pied and CA?

Any chance of visual offspring?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope, all normal double hets.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

what would happen if I bred the offspring back to the parents?

would they come out as CA's and Pieds because of the visual and het?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

markhill said:


> what would happen if I bred the offspring back to the parents?
> 
> would they come out as CA's and Pieds because of the visual and het?


CAPieds, Pieds het CA, CA het pied, normal het Pied het CA.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> CAPieds, Pieds het CA, CA het pied, normal het Pied het CA.


You wouldn't get that breeding back to the parents. You'd get that from a sibling inbreed though.

Breeding back to a parent would be equivalent to normal x het of whichever visual parent you bred back to, albeit with the offspring having a 50% chance of inheriting the other recessive.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

toyah said:


> You wouldn't get that breeding back to the parents. You'd get that from a sibling inbreed though.
> 
> Breeding back to a parent would be equivalent to normal x het of whichever visual parent you bred back to, albeit with the offspring having a 50% chance of inheriting the other recessive.


Bugger misread it, what Toyah said is absolutely correctamundo for breeding offspring back to parent, I would wait another year or two and do sib to sib.


----------

